# Electric pump and water well troubles



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Submersive pumps PUSH up the water which make it manage to get water from much deeper
> while pumps which sucks up water manage max around 7* meters so no point have the pipe deeper than that. Perhaps that explain why.
> 
> *The are suck up pumps, which manage deeper but they suck up in more than one step. There are antique handpumped ones such too, very expensive.


Our pump was sucking up about 80 feet. Like most things in the Philippines they often don't really know what they are doing so we are hoping this pump will be much better. The first job when we get back is to sort out the water in our house, I think we have picked up a load of sediment as the ball valve failed and now the non return valve on rhe pressure pump.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Our pump was sucking up about 80 feet. Like most things in the Philippines they often don't really know what they are doing so we are hoping this pump will be much better. The first job when we get back is to sort out the water in our house, I think we have picked up a load of sediment as the ball valve failed and now the non return valve on rhe pressure pump.


Our foot valve or I forgot the name failed a few years ago and so we had a one-way check valve installed just before the water enters the electric water pump and now it's fine.

Before this the water kept rolling back out of the tank and back into the ground or well, we also have a manual water pump outside and from this we have a line running to the house or electric water pump and tank.


----------

